# Pensacola Pier 10 May 2013



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Another day of firsts for me on the PBP. I caught my first 2 spanish after braving the weather and getting statically shocked by my own rod in 20 MPH winds. Started the day before sunrise, caught 1 hardtail on the day until the storm winds got to us about 1-2 pm I think. There was a regular there catching spanish during the windy part on stickbaits, other than him the only other person catching spanish at the end was a very "anti-social" man killing them on a gold hook rig in the morning. The high winds pushed bait into us and we started catching hardtails, blues, and skipjacks on gotchas and sabikis. Then after the wind died down and the sun came out the spanish got fired up. I caught my first one and second on small frozen cigar minnows, the second one chased it as I was reeling it in so I paused it and he just killed it. They would not hit gotchas at all today for anyone I saw. Then I saw a fish going for my cigar again and saw a few guys going nuts trying to throw small baits at something as it ate my minnow. Turned out to be an undersized Triple Tail, which I had only seen on fishing shows until today. Wish it would have been big enough, I hear they are absolutely delicious. Thanks PBP


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh and thanks PFF Member "Trill" (Chris), let me know when you go flounder fishing, I'll bring some beer.


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Chris, great job man. I have lived here all my life and never ever caught a triple tail. By the way, thanks again for the rod that I bought from you last week. I love it.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice fishes!


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad the fishing was good for you in the morning. It was really slow Friday late afternoon and evening.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

It sucked in the morning, I caught everything from 3pm up until sunset.


----------

